# NewBee from South Carolina



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!


>> It looked like the hive was doing well on about day 10 they absconded…

I'm curious ... Does your Top Bar hive have a screened bottom that was 'open'?


>> and do I still feed them?

With 10 bars built out, I'd say you can stop feeding if you want. Your winters are not that severe, but periodically re-evaluate their stores.

FYI, if you use the words 'frames' at Beesource, many readers will assume that you have actual wood surrounding the drawn comb. "Bars" is less confusing if your hive just has wood across the top of the comb. There are actually some 'long' horizontal Lang hives that that use full frames, but from the outside resemble "top bar" hives.


----------



## Bees of SC (Apr 12, 2013)

Welcome to beekeeping and to Beesource:: Like Rader asked, Do you have an open screen bottom?


----------



## John T (Jun 11, 2016)

Yes I do have a screened bottom... the bees i have now seem to be OK with it...
it is in the upper 80's and 90's now close to tripple digits today...


----------



## John T (Jun 11, 2016)

Yes I do have a screened bottom... the bees i have now seem to be OK with it...
it is in the upper 80's and 90's now close to tripple digits today...


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

For future reference, I'd say it is a smart idea to _always_ close off a screened bottom when installing a package of bees or a swarm into any hive. There are lots of threads on Beesource where *new* bees have absconded from a hive with an open screened bottom. 

As to whether an open screened bottom actually assists the bees in maintaining an appropriate temperature for their hive, I'd say the evidence is _not_ all that positive. Keep in mind that while humans think temperatures in the mid 70s are 'comfortable', bees need to maintain their brood nest at 94 degrees F. And they want it at 94 degrees 24/7, _including at night_ (at least in the 'brood' season). If the brood area less than 94 degrees, then they need to heat it up to that temperature.

Bees are experienced at using evaporative cooling to bring the temperature in the brood area to _BELOW_ ambient outside temperature, if necessary. But they need to be able to actively manage ventilation to effectively 
use evaporative cooling. And having a big open hole in the bottom of the hive impedes the bees' efforts at evaporative cooling.

More discussion of this topic in these threads:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?324214-When-amp-where-for-screened-bottoms
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...perature-control-with-Open-Mesh-Bottom-Boards


----------



## John T (Jun 11, 2016)

I kinda thought that too…
also I had other factors that could have lead up to the bees leaving…
Location, I had the hive in the middle of the area where I plant the garden… Full sunshine….
New wood and glue... only 3 weeks old...

Also had an ants… little sugar ants … not the biting kind…
I have moved the hive to a shady location and corrected the ant problem…
I think I may just close the bottom….
A log does not have a screen door…


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Welcome! It is all a learning experience. Love your attitude! :thumbsup:


----------



## Charlestonbee (Mar 26, 2015)

Welcome I'm in charleston, sc. Pm me if you ever need anything


----------



## John T (Jun 11, 2016)

it seems to be alot of good info on this site...
I want to thank each and every one of you for Letting me feel welcome…
I hope to chat again soon... thanks


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and enjoy your bees.


----------



## stan.vick (Dec 19, 2010)

John T, I started with top bar and evolved to top bar and lang deeps. Both had full bottom screens. I have experimented for a good many years and have settled down with a system where I have the middle third of the bottom screened in both types of hive boxes, before installing the bees I cover this screened area with landscaping cloth, which blocks the light but lets air in, after a month I remove the cloth and the bees are fine, I keep my colonies in full sun. The full sun and the screened bottoms are for pest control.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome John! Persistence pays providentially!


----------

